# Dog-o'-lanterns!



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Jack-o'-lanterns of various breeds of dogs--no maltese, but still cute :

Free Pumpkin-Carving Stencils of Favorite Dog Breeds


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r great ! im offended that theres no maltese:angry:


Aarianne said:


> Jack-o'-lanterns of various breeds of dogs--no maltese, but still cute :
> 
> Free Pumpkin-Carving Stencils of Favorite Dog Breeds


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love carving pumpkins using stencils. These are beautiful. Sure wish they had a Maltese.:angry:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Cute! I bet the shih-tzu one could be modified to look more like a maltese.


----------

